# My two cockatiels.



## EmmaHan (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello, my name is Emma. I am the owner of two young cockatiels. I've owned them for about 4 moths. 
Lately I find myself very concerned regarding my two cockatiels. I want to form a bond with my birds, but as you can figure, since there are two of them, they like to spend time with each other, so I find bonding to be quiet difficult. I love my birds to the end of the world and back, but I find myself quiet confused on what to do. 
My dad have also been telling me that I should just give one of them away. 
But I know I can't just separate them. I want the best for them. 
I want to have a relationship with my pet, and be able to play with it outside its cage. But since their are two of them, taming them are gonna be more difficult. As I said, I don't want to separate them so that I can bond with them. So I find myself with the only solution of giving them away. I really pains me to think about it. But even so, I want the best for my birds. 

Since I'm a new bird owner, I wanted to get some opinions from experienced bird owners. 
Am i making the right choice? 
Im truly gonna miss Them, but i want Them to be happy.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

You could also accept the way they are currently behaving, and slowly and daily just be as nice as you can be to your birds so they can get used to you more and form a better opinion of you. Yes, when there are 2 of them together, they do bond with each other. Actually, that is normal and best for the birds. You still have the chance to be their human buddy, but it may take time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:001_tongue:Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You do realize this is a budgie forum - not a cockatiel forum, correct? :001_tongue:

Taming and Bonding with two birds is definitely possible but it will take more time and effort than working with just one.
Since the two cockatiels have already been together for four months, I would think carefully before separating them. 
It is natural for them to prefer spending time with one another - they are flock-mates. 
Separating the cockatiels just for your own interest in interacting with more closely with them seems rather selfish to me.

Take a look at the Taming and Bonding threads regarding positive reinforcement training as well as the one about clicker training. I believe working with both birds doing clicker training would give you the satisfaction you are seeking.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...g/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315065-basics-clicker-training.html

The information in the next link will give you an indication of the progress one of our members has made with multiple budgies in just the course of one year's time.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/training-journals/381665-max-kiger-ziggy-stardusts-adventures.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

